# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Н.В. Гоголь.  Ревизор (1952)

## Lampada

YouTube - х/ф-50х Ревизор 1952 (2 часа 3 минуты)   http://public-library.narod.ru/Gogol...i/portret.html

----------

